

StartupList: The first startup gets funded - tdedecko
http://venturehacks.com/articles/startuplist-first-funding

======
joshu
I'm on the list and have seen some interesting companies.

However, I also put my email address in the AngelList part, figuring, how bad
could it be? ... pretty bad. I am now thinking of making a "how to pitch me
via email" post.

~~~
nivi
Let me know if you write that post and I'll link to it. Thomas Korte
(AngelList member) has his take here: <http://thomaskorte.com/archive/how-to-
cold-email>

I've been surveying people on AngelList to see if they want to remove their
e-mail address. So far, about 5 people have said "keep it" and 1 asked me to
take it off.

~~~
joshu
I've also seen some interesting stuff, too. Nothing actionable.

I guess I want to see screenshots and actually get a hint of what they're
doing and why it's interesting.

I get:

\- request to come meet so they can tell me the Big Secret (can you just tell
me so I can figure out if it's interesting?)

\- no screenshots or link to prototype

\- an understanding of what angels do (stop asking for a million dollars)

\- pitching ideas very far away from what I invest in (multiple pet product
pitches already)

Thomas's "catch me in person" via 4sq etc scares me. I even find referencing a
joke I made on twitter somewhat creepy (it smashes the register frame.)

~~~
NEPatriot
Can you guys put together a few basic questions (to filter) you would want
answered? Or link to a best practice guide somewhere on the web and make it
required reading prior to email pitching? Or a slide deck template? Something
like Guy Kawasaki's 10 slide presentation?

Perhaps get VH to tell e mailers to use this?

~~~
joshu
Well, a bunch of things are specific to me. I care more about screenshots than
pitch decks.

OTOH, a "I'm a high school student and entrepreneur, and I've got an idea that
is going to change the world! Let's meet to discuss" gets tired pretty
quickly. Given that I have an enormous load already (day job, plus the other
incoming requests) anyone who can't figure out that lowering, rather than
raising, other people's transaction burden is necessary is probably someone I
wouldn't invest in anyway.

~~~
NEPatriot
Perhaps ask VH to create an 'email requirements' section? In which you could
state "Meeting in person probably won't happen, let's start by you sending me
screen shots"

~~~
joshu
Nivi, above, is part of VH.

